# L355 Audio Dropout Details



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

The 355 update has obviously changed something in how audio is processed. My normal audio setup uses the TV speakers through a HDMI connection. Every few minutes there is a one second aduio dropout. The video is normal. Replaying the section with the dropout will play will audio intact.

The frequency of this new bug is quite disturbing. I've done some experiments to help track down the problem and encourage anyone else who is having this problem to do the same and post here so Dish can fix this ASAP!

Since the dropout is happening on TV1 I first tried to change the audio sync from HD to SD. This made no difference. The dropout happens on SD or HD channels. I don't have OTA. I did a cold reboot of the receiver and the dropouts were still present.

My next test was to use my alternate audio hookup which is an optical link to my surround system. With my 942 the sync was so bad I'd stopped using this. I'm glad to report however that I didn't see any audio dropouts with this connection!

Could someone who is experiencing this problem test the audio connection with component to see if the problem is there as well? Thanks!


----------



## ClarkBar (Mar 5, 2006)

voripteth said:


> The 355 update has obviously changed something in how audio is processed. My normal audio setup uses the TV speakers through a HDMI connection. Every few minutes there is a one second aduio dropout. The video is normal. Replaying the section with the dropout will play will audio intact.
> 
> Voripteth: I'll go you one (two) better. After 355 downloaded, I lost ALL audio/video from HDMI and video from Composite (RGB) outputs! Still have audio from toslink to my Yamaha amp, but am forced to use S-Video from 622 to my Sammy DLP to get video (lo-rez). Also can get audio from 622 RCA component outputs to HDTV inputs. Tried all reboots, pulled plug, swapped cables, switch checks. No luck. I could have a bad 622, but the conincidence of the problems cropping up after 355 download is vy suspicious.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Just to represent the other side of the coin, I am not having any problems with audio through HDMI to my Sony HDTV since L355 was downloaded. In fact I have not even seen any of the audio sync problems and jerky video problems I had prior to L355.

I am not trying to make you guys feel bad or anything, but thought you might want to know that some setups are working fine.


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

voripteth said:


> Could someone who is experiencing this problem test the audio connection with component to see if the problem is there as well? Thanks!


I am using component outputs and optical audio (which is converted to coaxial by an Audio Authority switcher) and I have some very brief audio dropouts, well less than a second. These I have seen since my install date 2/23/06 and version L352. They are sometimes accompanied by stuttering video that can be so bad as to look stroboscopic. It was like this this morning and a front power button reset took care of it. I also have some lip synch problems from time to time with both L352 and L355. A new 622 is on its way this week to hopefully address the BSODs that occur randomly one or more times daily.


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

I am also getting these audio dropouts through an HDMI connection. Never had them until the latest download. Very frustrating.


----------



## nascar2005 (Mar 6, 2006)

ON the VIP622, I noticed the audio dropouts starting on Saturday and it appeared to only be on HD stuff, not the normal stuff. This afternoon I was watching ESPN HD (Duke Game) and was experiencing the audio dropouts every several minutes. I switched over to ESPN (140) non HD and there were NO audio dropouts. After more testing I determined it was only on the HD channels.

I didn't recall having these audio dropouts before the Friday. Then I remembered that on Friday I changed my cables to use HDMI cable instead of component cables. I changed back the cables to component cables and BINGO, that solved my problem. I couldn't see a very noticeable different between using component and HDMI so I'll just stick with the component cables.

Please let me know if anyone has noticed this as well. 

Or does everyone seem to think this has to do with software?


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

It's not just this update. I was having this problem with the previous software.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

ChuckA said:


> Just to represent the other side of the coin, I am not having any problems with audio through HDMI to my Sony HDTV since L355 was downloaded. In fact I have not even seen any of the audio sync problems and jerky video problems I had prior to L355.
> 
> I am not trying to make you guys feel bad or anything, but thought you might want to know that some setups are working fine.


 Same here my setup is working great now. I 've had no audio synch issues up to now. I had some video stuttering before the last update but now that is gone as well. I am using the hdmi to dvi cable and the T - link to the a/v receiver and rca jacks to the tv for sound.


----------



## abricko (Mar 1, 2006)

So far this update has fixed most of my audio dropout / sync issues... i think the dropouts that i hear now must be broadcast errors, because i was able to instant replay a few times the same dropout since this new software has dropped. On my local NBC there's still a few ms sync issue that occurs, but it's no where near as bad as it was before (i'm talking like almost a second off). I also use optical to the receiver.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I watched a few hours last night using the optical TOSlink to my surround sound and didn't see any dropouts. It was quite annoying hearing the sound switch between Dolby and PCM between commercials. 

There was some weird behavior on Desperate Housewives last night. About halfway through the program the voice track disappeared. I turned up the volume and could hear the ambient background sound of the show but I could hear none of the characters talking despite seeing their lips move. It lasted for about five minutes and then the dialog came back. I presume this was a broadcast bug from Chicago since I saw the same behavior on the HDMI.

It does seem very suspicious that so many people have different audio problems. Also odd that a few have no problems...


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

ChuckA said:


> Just to represent the other side of the coin, I am not having any problems with audio through HDMI to my Sony HDTV since L355 was downloaded. In fact I have not even seen any of the audio sync problems and jerky video problems I had prior to L355.
> 
> I am not trying to make you guys feel bad or anything, but thought you might want to know that some setups are working fine.


Mine is the complete opposite. I did not have any audio or video issues with the prior software. As soon as L355 came in, I started having the jerky video and audio sync problems.


----------



## ac_burt (Feb 16, 2006)

I am experiening the exact same problem with the audio dropping out and I am also using an HDMI connection. I called Dish this morning and they said they are aware of the problem and hope to have a resolution in the next two weeks.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

After seeing the various post I wonder why Dish is not giving you the choice to accept or reject the update. it is a known fact that whenever fixes are done to correct problems those fixes should only be for folks who have had these problems. Or as ASUS site stated if you don not experience any problems with your graphic card do not accept the update as the fix can give you new problems.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

In my case I just swapped one set of problems for another. I used to have audio sync issues and now I have audio dropouts.

Ideally Dish should release updates that fix problems without introducing new ones. That would eliminate the question of if you should update or not. Currently the only way to prevent an update would be to make sure your receiver never goes into standby mode. I think there is an option for how long the receiver waits before doing this. Default is 4 hours I think.

I have confidence that Dish will eventually fix the problem. Hopefully soon!


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

ac_burt said:


> I am experiening the exact same problem with the audio dropping out and I am also using an HDMI connection. I called Dish this morning and they said they are aware of the problem and hope to have a resolution in the next two weeks.


Two weeks????? Meanwhile , I cannot watch live TV! Admit that 355 is a giant step backwards and simply revert to the last release ASAP. Only then should we expect to wait patiently for the next "fix".

How does this stuff get out? We truly are the QC Dept, only with no formal feedback mechanism. I would gladly volunteer as a Lab Rat if I knew there was someone at the other end working with me to resolve these type of issues.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

While we're waiting for a fix try to set up your sound selection using different cables. For me, the optical cable to my surround sound doesn't have the audio problems that I'm seeing on HDMI. You can also try out component sound as well.

It may seem odd that each sound connection works differently but that's the way it is. Try them all and hopefully you'll find one that still works.

Good luck!


----------



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

Didn't have any problems after 355 downloaded until just tonight. Watched '24' OTA through the 622 and everything was fine. After the show ended I flipped to Starz (National Treasure) and the dropouts started. Haven't had one for about the last 15 minutes. Yesterday I watched CBB almost all day on both OTA and HD/SD channels without any problems. Last night a snowstorm came through and I lost the OTA channel I was watching and there was just audio with no video. Program guide would come up and I could switch to different channels but still just had audio. Unplugged the unit and everything was fine once again. I think I awoke a monster when I did the reboot.......


----------



## JrVtecAccord (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm also having audio dropouts via HDMI, but they are less than a second long, haven't timed how often. Never had any problems before the update, besides the heat this thing put outs, 2 120mm PC fans solved this problem.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I had the audio drop outs on my dolby digital program on my ota station tonight and I changed my audio setting to pcm only and they went a way. It still worked and I got dolby digital sound even with it set to pcm only. THe bad news is now all my channels now suffer form audio video synch problems and the only way to get it to work is to skip back, even live tv so it synch again and I can watch it without the jitter. Looks like I traded my audio , snap , crackle, pop for the audio/video synch problems. I hope when I reboot this thing , when everything stops recording , that this problem goes away.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

voripteth said:


> It does seem very suspicious that so many people have different audio problems. Also odd that a few have no problems...


Remember voripteth... people not having audio problems will tend not to pipe in so I would not necessarly equate it to a few not having problems.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some may be embarassed that they are not having problems.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

James Long said:


> Some may be embarassed that they are not having problems.


Perhaps they are less critical. My wife seldom notices the things that drive me up the wall.......losing full audio an obvious exception.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Everything's working well, except the KungFu channel.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Remember voripteth... people not having audio problems will tend not to pipe in so I would not necessarly equate it to a few not having problems.


Actually I was referring to the few who posted here with "no problems". I was quite surprised when I spoke with Dish engineering about all the audio problems I was having with my 942 and was told that so few people were complaining that they didn't even consider it a software issue. They ended up replacing my 942 which did fix the problem!

Alas when I reported my current audio problems to Dish they made no such offer. They said they would pass on the problem report to engineering but that was it. I wonder if the shortage of 622 is preventing them from sending out replacement units.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> Remember voripteth... people not having audio problems will tend not to pipe in so I would not necessarly equate it to a few not having problems.


That is what drives me insane with Dish. They introduce a bug into the software that only affects a certain group of users. I would think that if it affected everyone, it would be much easier to kill the bug.


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

I just got my 622 over the weekend, and it immediately downloaded 355, so I have no experience with previous software versions. I noticed the audio dropouts last night while watching CBS HD. They were in groups of multiple short dropouts (less than 1 second in length). The problem would last for about 30 seconds - go away, and then return a few minutes later. This was on TV1. In the meantime, sometime yesterday afternoon, the audio for live TV on TV2 got out of sync, no matter what channel I was watching. Prerecorded material was find on TV2 but live was out of sync. Finally at the end of the day I did a hard reset. That appeared to fix the sync problem on TV2. I don't know if it did anything for the audio problem on TV1 - I went to bed after that.
I'm using a component video connection for TV1, with RCA cables to my TV and stereo for sound (no dolby digital).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mwgiii said:


> That is what drives me insane with Dish. They introduce a bug into the software that only affects a certain group of users. I would think that if it affected everyone, it would be much easier to kill the bug.


What is wrong with Dish? They can't even write a bug correctly !!! 

Everyone uses their receivers in different ways. If we all watched the same channels and recorded the same programes all at the same time we would likely hit the same bugs.


----------



## Craigma (Feb 15, 2006)

I posted this problem to another forum yesterday. The one thing I would add is that I get the drop outs on recorded HD content as well as live content. It seems a bit sporadic. Everything will be fine for some time and then it will pop up again. 

Really irritating.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

mwgiii said:


> That is what drives me insane with Dish. They introduce a bug into the software that only affects a certain group of users. I would think that if it affected everyone, it would be much easier to kill the bug.


It is true, much easier to fix bugs that effects everyone and if you have a reproducable case even easier then. Also, sometimes bugs have to be fixed in stages (Seen this with the 921), becauase the risk to create a complete fix is too risky for a release or too time consuming.

There are also times that you have to clear clear the rocks before you can see the ground. There might be a few bugs learking and you are not sure if one issues is related to the other. So you fix the one issue hoping it corrects the other. sometimes it does.. sometimes it does not.

Add the complexity of our configurations, how each user has different external hardware, and how each user used the box differently and you have a very interesting engineering task.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Craigma said:


> I posted this problem to another forum yesterday. The one thing I would add is that I get the drop outs on recorded HD content as well as live content. It seems a bit sporadic. Everything will be fine for some time and then it will pop up again.
> 
> Really irritating.


My ol' 811 had an ongoing issue of Studdering Video, whereby it appeared as if a frame would be lost every 30 seconds or so. Audio was unaffected. The issue was NEVER resolved and it was one rerason why I was glad to see the 811 go bye bye.

Although I see no reports of any video studdering on the 622, I cannot help but think the momentary audio drop outs reported here aren't deja vu all over again.

......just a thought. Perhaps there is a corrolation.


----------



## djmav (Apr 14, 2005)

moman19 said:


> My ol' 811 had an ongoing issue of Studdering Video, whereby it appeared as if a frame would be lost every 30 seconds or so. Audio was unaffected. The issue was NEVER resolved and it was one rerason why I was glad to see the 811 go bye bye.
> 
> Although I see no reports of any video studdering on the 622, I cannot help but think the momentary audio drop outs reported here aren't deja vu all over again.
> 
> ......just a thought. Perhaps there is a corrolation.


The 622 has choppy video playback with this release 3.55, so the stuttering seems to be the same


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

djmav said:


> The 622 has choppy video playback with this release 3.55, so the stuttering seems to be the same


Prior to 355 I saw choppy video once or twice on my 622 and had to reboot to stop it. This is not the same as the "Studdering Video" observed in the 811. With Studdering Video a single frame (my guess) would get lost once or twice a minute, replaced by what appeared to be the previous frame filling the gap. This was not very obvious unless you were reading a news crawl on CNN or a camera was panning across the screen. The image (or letters on the crawl) would momentarily freeze or jerk in the opposite direction and then continue on as usual. This would repeat once or twice per minute, each and every minute of the day.

As I said, this issue is thankfully gone with the 622. But I cannot help but wonder if the reported audio pops and voids aren't somehow related to this. Merely an observation.


----------



## Sharpinv (Mar 14, 2006)

My 622 has had many of the bugs mentioned numerous times throughout the forum, but I have a couple that I haven't seen mentioned:

- Completely blue tinted picture - both L352 and 355 (one time each in the last two weeks), with composite connections

-stuttering audio (L355 only) - fixed by a single back skip

-incredible volume variation recording to recording (L352 and 355). ex: two episodes of Seinfeld, recorded off same channel, both TV2 - one normal volume the other barely audible at the same volume level. If I go up and down my recorded events, much like snowflakes, no two volumes are alike!


I did notice that once I got my OTA signals up around 90 on all channels, a lot of the freeze-ups and black screens went away.

Having an extra 510 duplicating most of my 622 recordings makes me more tolerant but I still wonder if anyone else is seeing any of these more exotic bugs?


----------



## patswillbeback (Jan 30, 2006)

Also seeing (or hearing) the audio dropouts that started right after the 355 code
was loaded. I have a HDMI cable as well and when I called the CSR (maybe my
first mistake) he had me reboot the 622, but that had no effect on the problem.

They gave up and said they could not identify what the problem was, BUT, it
would most likely be fixed in the next release of software! :sure: 

Just a pain having to revert 10 seconds back everytime it happens (happens about
3 or 4 times every 10 minutes or so) to hear what was said. This is happening on
all HD and SD channels (including HD locals).


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

voripteth said:


> Actually I was referring to the few who posted here with "no problems". I was quite surprised when I spoke with Dish engineering about all the audio problems I was having with my 942 and was told that so few people were complaining that they didn't even consider it a software issue. They ended up replacing my 942 which did fix the problem!
> 
> Alas when I reported my current audio problems to Dish they made no such offer. They said they would pass on the problem report to engineering but that was it. I wonder if the shortage of 622 is preventing them from sending out replacement units.


Was this when the 942 was first released? Based on your description, It sounds like Dish is aware of the issues and at this poing considers the audio issues to be software related. That is my guess why a swap out did not make sense.

As to the shortage. From what I have read, it does sound like Dish is having a hard time keeping the supply ahead of the demand. Typically for an initial release for sure.

You had an excellent suggestion of waiting trying another audio delivery method if you are seeing audio issues to see if you can work around the issue between updates. If you are relying on getting your audio on HDMI, might want to change to RCA or optical for the time being.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

Ron Barry said:


> Was this when the 942 was first released? Based on your description, It sounds like Dish is aware of the issues and at this poing considers the audio issues to be software related. That is my guess why a swap out did not make sense.


This was back in November so the 942 had been out a while. I still think it was/is a software problem but there are apparently enough variables that sometimes the problem goes away with a receiver swap.

I seem to recall that my 942 audio dropout problems started after an update as well...


----------



## RonS (Feb 3, 2006)

I am experiencing a number of audio problems.

Bad sync, especially in HD. Pausing, back skip forward skip, etc usually cures it.

Intermittent audio drop out: I seem to be getting 3-5 seconds of no audo when I watch recorded programs. The sound will be fine then no audio for several seconds. When I skip back 10-20 seconds then play the same video again the sound is fine. This is in SD mostly.

HD no audio: Occasionally my audio on HD will just disappear. When I go to a SD channel, the audio is fine. I have had to turn the box off and on on a couple of occasions. Other times just skipping back and then catching up to live will fix it.

All of these problems are very annoying. Any suggestions? I will be calling tech support tomorrow night if the problems continue. Unfortunately I cannot call tonight.

I have also been wondering if this was a software bug. Now I guess I at least know that it is a bug and that I am not alone.


----------



## Cowchip (Jan 15, 2006)

My dropouts stopped shortly after I originally posted my experience with them on Monday night. Hasn't happened since. Go figure........


----------



## abstrakone (Mar 16, 2006)

My wife and I have noticed drop out in audio roughly every 45 seconds. Then it will go 10-15 mins with perfect audio and then 2 or 3 dropouts in succession until it comes back. This happens in both SD, HD, OTA HD and recorded content (SD & HD).

My installer did the setup for me, he used an HDMI to DVI converter, then did audio with RCA's. I'm planning on picking up an optical cable today to see if this helps it at all. Also, my 622 is getting hot. I haven't seen any heat warnings pop up yet other than the bottom of the thing is as hot as an oven. I plan to relocate it to a different part of the cabinet and use a laptop cooling pad to cool the bottom of it.

Frustrating... new HDTV and the new 622, I had some friends come over and they were in awe of the video, then the audio started to cut out and all I could do was shake my head and blame dish.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

I experienced my first audio drop tonight..

I found a work around:

1.) Turn on PIP
2.) Swap
3.) and put on what ever you want to watch.

Audio drop gone...

but it did come back, and I had to repeat.

Also it effected recorded programs too


----------



## E-Pro (Mar 17, 2006)

Unbelievably ridiculous drop out here. I just got my 622 set up tonight by my installer. I've had it for 1 hour and I already want my 211 back! The audio drops out every 5 minutes for about 2 seconds each time. Happens worse on the HD than on SD channels. Dish says it's the HDMI connection to the TV and that it is the compatibility with my TV that's the problem. Sounds like a retarded excuse to me... Sometimes I wish I had never decided to leave cable...


----------



## Guragu (Feb 15, 2006)

I have been experiencing the same audio dropouts; I've had it for about a week.

My setup:
622 hooked via HDMI to a Yamaha receiver. HDMI switched to Plasma. Also have hooked up optical to the receiver, but may not have fully disabled audio over HDMI.

My issues:
Audio dropouts every 30 seconds to five minutes, for one or two seconds. Seems to occur while watching recorded content while recording one or more channels in the background. 

I have had about three or four complete freezes to a black screen, once with loud static sent to the receiver. Eventually, it seems like the box will autoreset. 

I called in once and they simply had me reset.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I know the perfect way to fix all the sound and video issues! Simply unplug the receiver and leave it unplugged. NO more problems. 

But seriously , I am sure these minor problems will be solved in the next month or two. This is a brand new DISH receiver. It is bound to have Bugs. ALL of my past Dish receivers that I have had , when they are brand new , have software bugs. The 622 has only been out for a month and a half. Do you really expect it to work great right out of the box?


----------



## E-Pro (Mar 17, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I know the perfect way to fix all the sound and video issues! Simply unplug the receiver and leave it unplugged. NO more problems.
> 
> But seriously , I am sure these minor problems will be solved in the next month or two. This is a brand new DISH receiver. It is bound to have Bugs. ALL of my past Dish receivers that I have had , when they are brand new , have software bugs. The 622 has only been out for a month and a half. Do you really expect it to work great right out of the box?


Gee... If I paid 300 dollars for something, I expect to get SOME good use out of it. Wouldn't you?


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

E-Pro said:


> Gee... If I paid 300 dollars for something, I expect to get SOME good use out of it. Wouldn't you?


I was a paying beta tester back in '02 with the then-new 721 and all of its bugs were never worked out to this day. Now I am a paying beta tester for the 622; hopefully, they will work out all of the bugs in this one. *fingers crossed*


----------



## DAG (Feb 7, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Do you really expect it to work great right out of the box?


Uhhh, yes, I do.  
I can be patient though..for awhile at least....


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

ALL new Dish receivers have software bugs . If you stay with Dish you can expect this,if you want the latest cutting edge receivers. But the upside is that it WILL be fixed and my bet is sooner than later. Dish has always got their receivers to be rock solid eventually.

Directv is now doing the same thing with their brand of nds receivers. They are using their customers as guinnea pigs to test all their new software. So you can't escape it by going to them. 

Cable has always operated with cable boxes that work worse than both Dish and Directv and have less features too. 


After 9 years with Dish I have learned the meaning of two words; PATIENCE & REBOOT. 
In the past I have had all the latest Dish receivers including :

7100/7200 dishplayer/webtv Gave up after 4 trade ins to get replacements.
501/508/510 work pretty rock solid but nothing more than a digital vcr. Still own a 508 on my third account for my Aunt. 
721 had high hopes for this one , it worked well for a while and then some software updates ruined it for me. Traded it in for a 921 when I went hd. 
921 This receiver became the biggest p.o.s. since the 7100 dishplayer. Traded it in on the 942.
942 Loved this receiver . Had little to no problems with it only traded it in to get the 622.
622 Based on the same software as the 942- confident they WILL FIX the audio /video problems in the next month .


I also have had a 522- rented and I own a 625 on my second account for my parents. Love the way they work and they operate similar to the 942/622 receiver except without hd. They too have had audio and video problems in the past that have been corrected now.

The only way I know of to escape the software bug problems with any new receivers is to wait about 6 months after they debut,till Dish gets them rock solid. WHen I had the 721 it took almost 18 months to get a rock solid receiver. The good news is that Dish has learned from the past and they fix their problems much quicker now. I look for the 622 to be fixed by April or May at the latest. They have already had like 3 software updates since the 622 came out last month. 

Patience is a virtue. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

If you're having problems with audio dropouts, PLEASE call dish technical support and tell them about your problem. The more people there are who report this problem, the higher it will be on Dish's priority list.

When I had a similar problem on my 942 I was told they had no plans on fixing the problem because almost no one was reporting it as a problem. DON'T LET THIS BE THE CASE WITH THE 622!


----------



## garcher (Feb 1, 2006)

moman19 said:


> Perhaps they are less critical. My wife seldom notices the things that drive me up the wall.......losing full audio an obvious exception.


I have no audio drop-outs -- I am using Component + AV, not HDMI or toslink. This is on all channels (HD, SD, and OTA). L355 has been fine for me, and removed the random 'crash', as well as the freeze up I've had in viewing pictures uploaded from a USB key (e.g. if I viewed a large picture in slideshow mode in L352, ever so often it would lock up on the photo, though I could change channels etc and hear the audio of the new channels -- required a power-off reset).

Gary


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't have audio while viewing HD locals... unless I press the skip back button. Before the software upgrade, the audio sync just sucked... Now there's no audio TO sync--guess that's their solution! So is DN going to bill me for VIDEO ONLY--I think half-price is only fair. Or perhaps they should drop my DVR fee since it's a necessity to view audio AND video on the equipment I paid $299 for.


----------



## Iceburg (Sep 11, 2003)

I lost all my sound with the new HD channels. HBO, Discovery, TNT and the older HD channels have sound but no sound with the new ones.


----------



## bkushner (Mar 17, 2006)

E-Pro said:


> Unbelievably ridiculous drop out here. I just got my 622 set up tonight by my installer. I've had it for 1 hour and I already want my 211 back! The audio drops out every 5 minutes for about 2 seconds each time. Happens worse on the HD than on SD channels. Dish says it's the HDMI connection to the TV and that it is the compatibility with my TV that's the problem. Sounds like a retarded excuse to me... Sometimes I wish I had never decided to leave cable...


I'm having the same problem and while I'm using HDMI for video, I am using the toslink for audio.

Never had the problem with my 921.

Brian


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

olgeezer said:


> Everything's working well, except the KungFu channel.


Have you tried putting it between two concrete blocks and giving it a good Karate Chop?? Or maye a spinning side kick?:sure:


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

The 622 has only been out for a month and a half. Do you really expect it to work great right out of the box?[/QUOTE]

YES!! My Sony 34XBR960 worked perfectly right out of the box. So did my Dell laptop and PC. So did my wife's new kitchen appiances. So did my Dodge Caravan! For years! Why should we accept less from Dish??
I'd like to know more about the real "beta" testers. How many are there? How diverse are thier equipment setups? How long do they have to report problems? Are they geographically diverse and have diverse equipment setups? Have they had vision and hearing checkups lately? And most of all, do THEY have to pay for thier service and equipment when it doesn't work right?:scratch:


----------



## bkushner (Mar 17, 2006)

audiomaster said:


> The 622 has only been out for a month and a half. Do you really expect it to work great right out of the box?


YES!! My Sony 34XBR960 worked perfectly right out of the box. So did my Dell laptop and PC. So did my wife's new kitchen appiances. So did my Dodge Caravan! For years! Why should we accept less from Dish??
I'd like to know more about the real "beta" testers. How many are there? How diverse are thier equipment setups? How long do they have to report problems? Are they geographically diverse and have diverse equipment setups? Have they had vision and hearing checkups lately? And most of all, do THEY have to pay for thier service and equipment when it doesn't work right?:scratch:[/QUOTE]

So did my Comcast SA 8300HD box.

Brian


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

622 audio worked fine until I connected it with a new HDMI cable. Audio drops every few minutes (very often.) Go back to component and it works fine. Tried a second new HDMI cable and I still had the same issues. I've got a new Sony 55 inch HDTV. 

Hope they can get this issue worked out.:nono2:


----------



## RonS (Feb 3, 2006)

I called tech support on Saturday night. The rep said the problem was with the HDMI connection.

While I don't know if that is the only problem I do know that when I use the audio signal from the optical cable I do not get drop out issues only when I use the HDMI audio connection.

I do at times have complete audio drop off from the optical cable but I have always been able to restore the sound by jumping from station to station or when that does not work by turning the set off and then back on . 

For me, the optical cable is not problem free but at least once it is on I am not getting the audio drop out problem.

She confirmed that they are working on a software fix to this problem.


----------

